
The war for the soul of open source - pritambarhate
https://changelog.com/news/the-war-for-the-soul-of-open-source-mn7P
======
pritambarhate
In the podcast Adam Jacob (co-founder and board member of Chef) explains why
he thinks license change by OSS companies like MongoDB, Cockroach DB were
wrong.

He thinks that if AWS indeed decides to offer your OSS software as service, it
gives a huge boost to the community around your project which can benefit the
bottom line of your company if your execution was good.

It would be interesting to know rest of the Hacker News community's opinion
about it.

